# Wild Blackberrys and



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Wild black raspberrys are already loaded
in all the patches.
Looks like I'll be picking both in June for
the first time.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up MAttt. Will check some of my spots,running low on jam's.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

We started picking wild strawberries this weekend. Black raspberries will be coming along within the month.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, so I too have noticed, thanks for the heads-up. Didn't see any ripe wild strawberries, just white ones, but sounds like Pwood found some ripe ones!


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

As far as Northern Blueberries, it look like it's going to be a banner crop this year. Got back from checking my spots on state land today and the plants are full of berries and much bigger than normal.  A couple of more rainfalls before July and it's going to be a good year.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

On my way to Ludville this past week I noticed all the white blossoms on " bushes along the road. I believe they were berry bushes and boy are they loaded. The heaviest I have ever seen! The bears should be fat this year.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I've got a couple patches of wild raspberry behind the office. Went out on lunch today and grabbed a pint of them in a half hour. They seem to be on the small side this year but still worth braving the heat and mosquitoes. 

The blackberries are still a couple weeks out here. I checked Friday and they're still small and green but its looking like it will be a good season.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

fathom this said:


> On my way to Ludville this past week I noticed all the white blossoms on " bushes along the road. I believe they were berry bushes and boy are they loaded. The heaviest I have ever seen! The bears should be fat this year.


 Yup, still a ways off around these parts, but looking like it should be a great year. I guess I better make some freezer space and start counting my jars.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

B.Chunks said:


> As far as Northern Blueberries, it look like it's going to be a banner crop this year. Got back from checking my spots on state land today and the plants are full of berries and much bigger than normal.  A couple of more rainfalls before July and it's going to be a good year.


Looking good here also, I hope the weather holds,I need to stock the freezer.

blackberrys are loaded also.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

B.Chunks said:


> As far as Northern Blueberries, it look like it's going to be a banner crop this year. Got back from checking my spots on state land today and the plants are full of berries and much bigger than normal.  A couple of more rainfalls before July and it's going to be a good year.


 How is that blueberry patch looking now, and how big is it? Guys around here say it doesn't look good, don't know why it would be different than over your way. Thanks Jim


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I noticed a few black raspberries coming in, I am almost fretting the quantity of blackberries when the hail storm comes...
:lol:


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

James Dymond said:


> How is that blueberry patch looking now, and how big is it? Guys around here say it doesn't look good, don't know why it would be different than over your way. Thanks Jim


 Looking ugly now. Was going good. Green ones are just holding, but the ripe ones are toast now. Pray for rain!

Blueberries are weird. Where we go, it's at least 1000 acres of almost solid blueberry plants on the forest floor. You can be standing in a motherload patch 20 yards round, walk 10 yards further and nothing but green berries for the next 100 yards.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Black/red raspberries, dewberries, blackberries, blueberries......some spots ok, others,.......wow, dried up terribly. The Oceana county spots have been better than the Ottawa County spots., but it varies. This has been a moderate drought year, and the gathering of berries, summer shrooms, & other wild edibles has been much tougher. ANd the streams are all so very low.....
My irrigated red raspberries are even smaller this year, nothing like real rain, all water isn't created equal........


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Went out blueberry pickin this weekend they were few are far between. I found a few good bushes loaded but we need more rain still a lot of green ones, but got enough to make pancakes!


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

Haven't looked in the forest since yesterdays rain, but most of the plants were even dropping the green berries. Not a berry to be found on my property now, green or blue.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I will say my property is loaded with blackberries, but that is it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet rain at last~!!!!!!!!!!.......well, at least some areas got it......not in Allendale, though


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

I might go check the ol blackberry patch tonight. About 2 weeks ago, I noticed about 20% of them had matured to black, the rest not. Will be interesting to see what they have done. I know one thing, they are small!!!


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

GUESS WHAT!?!?!?!?

Got about 80% ready to pick right now!!!


----------

